# 6x12 setup



## rooster_david

Its really not to detailed. Basically, I have shelves that you can take in and out in a matter of minutes. The shelves are sturdy and they are vary from 24",16",12" going from bottom up. I have more snow decoys to put in there - sillosocks and shells, but that is it. Figure ill use the smaller shelves for cases of ammo, speakers, and the odds and in type of stuff. Should be able to stack the flyers on the bottom two shelves as well and get quite a few on each shelve. I am still able to fit a 4wheeler in there as well. Nothing to fancy, but as I said, its not permanent and you can easily take in and out if I need to haul anything big or furniture. All in all I am happy. 

















I also hang my blinds from the right side of the trailer which isnt in the photo.


----------



## dsm16428

Some advice?...Put a set screw or something in/on those tracks to keep those shelves from bouncing around. I was going to do the exact same type of setup but a buddy said he had his like that and the first time he took it out, when he got to the field, the deeks and all his gear was in a pile in the middle of the trailer! They were really super stable when the trailer wasn't moving and with all the weight on them, but as soon as it starts going down the road it's gonna bounce all over. Just wana make sure you don't run into the same problem he had. Nice set up btw. :thumb:


----------



## rooster_david

Appreciate the advice! I will look into doing that. I havent drove with anything on the shelves yet, but will soon to see what happens.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

Here's my Featherlite 6x12 Vnose. I have 72 lessers down the right side of the trailer, 2 shelves up front with mojos, steakes and other erroneous gear. down the left side I have 4 dozen fullbody mallards and 3 dozen dakota floaters. I dont have the dakotas bagged yet but I threw them in the for the picture. I keep the middle portion of the trailer open for either a small quad or both Momarsh boats.


----------



## dmosely

R u going hunting or setting up to sell decoys at a hunting show? Looks nice, but practical? Shoot straight laddy...


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

dmosely said:


> R u going hunting or setting up to sell decoys at a hunting show? Looks nice, but practical? Shoot straight laddy...


Pratical? Not sure yet as this is my first season with it set up like this. OCD? Most likely! I have more invested in hunting equiptment than I should and I want to ensure that I'll be able to use this stuff for many years and if that means it takes me a extra 30 minutes before and after a hunt to ensure it all stays nice then I'll gladly do it.


----------



## cut'em

Erie,
That's exactly the way I think take good care of your stuff :beer:


----------



## dsm16428

dmosely said:


> R u going hunting or setting up to sell decoys at a hunting show? Looks nice, but practical? Shoot straight laddy...


Nice! :roll: 6 posts and 5 of them are ignorant. How bout not be a tool and say nothing if you got nothing but stupid crap to say? :withstupid:


----------



## cut'em

dsm16428 said:


> dmosely said:
> 
> 
> 
> R u going hunting or setting up to sell decoys at a hunting show? Looks nice, but practical? Shoot straight laddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! :roll: 6 posts and 5 of them are ignorant. How bout not be a tool and say nothing if you got nothing but stupid crap to say? :withstupid:
Click to expand...

Where you coming from dsm? I've read this and it seams like we're trying to help out and give advice!


----------



## dsm16428

Unless english is a second language for this guy, his other posts are just as glib and ignorant. This thread...sarcasm at an obiously very welll thought out trailer setup. on the homemade trailer thread.  doggin the guys home made trailer. again on the trailer forum...some stupid comment about where the"little guys"??? are gonna go?. See my point?...nothing constructive in 5 of the 6 posts but to dog the OP. :eyeroll:


----------



## dmosely

fo·rum/ˈfôrəm/

Noun:

1.A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

I wasn't aware everything typed on the forum needed to be positive.

I guess I'm sorry? Not! God Bless America, the right to bear arms, and freedom of speech!

BTW - You guys need to work on your spelling...

Let goose down float from the sky and hang loose my gander chasing brothers and sisters!


----------



## dsm16428

dmosely said:


> fo·rum/ˈfôrəm/
> 
> Noun:
> 
> 1.A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> 
> I wasn't aware everything typed on the forum needed to be positive.
> 
> I guess I'm sorry? Not! God Bless America, the right to bear arms, and freedom of speech!
> 
> BTW - You guys need to work on your spelling...
> 
> Let goose down float from the sky and hang loose my gander chasing brothers and sisters!


I rest my case.


----------

